# unterschiedliche Spannungen am NTC schalten ohne Relais?! BITTE LESEN :)



## Claudi689 (13 April 2011)

hallo!
ich habe folgendes Problem:

kurzfassung:
verschiedene Spannungen am NTC verstärken und auf verschiede PIN´s leiten

längere Verfassung:
ich wollte meine Spannung am NTC (B57703 M703: der einen gemessenen Widerstand von 11,5kOHM bei 20°C) verstärken und kontrollieren.
Da dieser ja mit steigender Temperatur fällt, wollte ich einfach die Spannung am in reihe geschaltenen Linearisierungswiderstand (berechnet für einen Temp.bereich von 20°C - 100°C  Rp=2kOHM) abgreifen.
So weit so gut, ich wollte dann die untereschiedlichen Spannungen die am Rp anliegen unterschiedliche parallel geschaltene Relais durchschalten lassen und auf verschiedene PINs führen, somit hätte ich eine Temp.regelung realisiert und zwar: aufwärmen, erhitzen und überhitzung (sprich 3 relais)
Leider funktioniert das nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe... naja das is wohl der Nachteil wenn man wenig praktische Erfahrung hat wie ich 
Die Versorgungsspannung am NTC ist 5 V und das Relais schaltet dann 24V durch, da is auch schon mein Problem... die Spannungen sind einfach zu klein und es fließt ja fast kein strom. Gibt es Schaltungen wie z.B. mit nem Optokoppler wo ich das selbe realisieren kann? 
Ich spreche grad Optokoppler an, weil des der Wunsch meines Profs wäre.

Schon mal danke für hoffentlich viele hilfreiche Antworten
und sorry falls diese Frage zu einfach is oder so


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2011)

such mal "Schmitt-Trigger" oder "Komperator"
Es gibt auch Optokoppler mit integrierten Komperatoren

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Claudi689 (15 April 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

danke für die antwort, daran hab ich nicht gedacht, dass ich ja auch noch nen Komperator brauche, aber das leuchtet mir ein, aber wie lege ich den denn aus und wie könnte meine schaltung mit den Optokopplern aussehen? Kannst du mir da weiter helfen?

Ich mein ich kann ja die Relais nicht einfach mit Optokopplern austauschen oder?

danke für deine hilfe

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (15 April 2011)

Die Zeiten, in denen ich mich mit solchen Dingen beschäftigt hab, sind vorbei. Ich müsste auch in nem Schaltungsbuch nachschauen und irgendeinen Schaltungssimulator (z.B. Target) bemühen. Und sowas schaffst du doch selber auch!
Oder anders gesagt:
Hausarbeiten sind zum Lernen da 

Gruß
Dieter


----------

